# Looking for a new ferret or two in Nottingham or Derby area



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

No longer needed


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

I have 2 that I've bred this year that I'm running on and will possibly be rehoming 1 of them later in the year depending on which one ends up bigger. But if they end up the same size and I don't rehome one, I will have kits of this colour again next year.
I'm near Ilkeston


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Also look for rescues in your area, they usually have youngsters in the spring and young adults through the year. Most that I've seen tend to handle the ferrets a lot so they are tame & ready to rehome.


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> View attachment 325468
> I have 2 that I've bred this year that I'm running on and will possibly be rehoming 1 of them later in the year depending on which one ends up bigger. But if they end up the same size and I don't rehome one, I will have kits of this colour again next year.
> I'm near Ilkeston


Oh! what a coincidence, you don't live too far from me! I live in Eastwood! Shame ya not sure whether ya wanna part with one though as I'd be most interested. What price would you be looking at?



Babyshoes said:


> Also look for rescues in your area, they usually have youngsters in the spring and young adults through the year. Most that I've seen tend to handle the ferrets a lot so they are tame & ready to rehome.


Might try em again tomorrow, got no response today but it is Sunday I guess. However when ya looking for anything specific then rescues isn't really the main place to look as they got whatever they have, ya can't be picky. Not that I am entirely but as stated I did want a dark sable hob if possible.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@Taishi Its not that I'm not sure if I want to part with one, I will be doing, I just don't know which one it'll be, one has a friendlier temperament and is fine with other people, the other is slightly nippy like her mum but she's got the black mark connecting from her mask to her nose that I'm wanting and a slightly better head shape for showing. Just waiting to see who grows bigger but they keep switching each week at the moment of who's the bigger jill. But price wise I'd be looking for about the same I brought their mum for which is £60, they're one of a kind litter because I don't have their mum anymore, it's a welsh eu polecat bloodline to a Scottish working ferret bloodline and the mum was a grand champion


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

That's the mum
















And that's the dad


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> @Taishi Its not that I'm not sure if I want to part with one, I will be doing, I just don't know which one it'll be, one has a friendlier temperament and is fine with other people, the other is slightly nippy like her mum but she's got the black mark connecting from her mask to her nose that I'm wanting and a slightly better head shape for showing. Just waiting to see who grows bigger but they keep switching each week at the moment of who's the bigger jill. But price wise I'd be looking for about the same I brought their mum for which is £60, they're one of a kind litter because I don't have their mum anymore, it's a welsh eu polecat bloodline to a Scottish working ferret bloodline and the mum was a grand champion


Eh, I'm not a stranger to taming ferrets, just makes it easier if they're already friendly. However, I'm not looking for a fancy show breed, a ferret is a ferret to me unless its specifically a black polecat which isn't quite what they are. I don't doubt these have a good bloodline for shows and stuff but thats not really a major thing for me at the moment, just want a pet and you can get ferrets reasonably cheaper so I guess I'm going to have to say thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

They're polecat hybrids. But if you're looking for a pet perhaps wait until next breeding season when I breed them again because I'll be breeding dark ones and other but not selling at such a high price since they won't be bred purposely for showing. I don't usually breed for showing, usually working and pet ferrets, can show you some other kits I've bred this year if you'd like


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Frolicking Ferrets said:


> They're polecat hybrids. But if you're looking for a pet perhaps wait until next breeding season when I breed them again because I'll be breeding dark ones and other but not selling at such a high price since they won't be bred purposely for showing. I don't usually breed for showing, usually working and pet ferrets, can show you some other kits I've bred this year if you'd like


Hmm, sounds promising but depends again on your asking price I suppose, seems prices seem to fluctuate and range from as low as £5, which aren't normally from trustworthy breeders imo and £30 which I've seen show ferrets go for tbh one even showed me pedigrue papers so I wouldn't pay £30 for an average every day ferret. Personally I think £10-£20 is a reasonable price, assuming they are from a good bloodline meaning not inbred or messed up in some way due to ill care and poor breeding. Of course again I do not assume this from observation of yours and certainly do not doubt their origin, infact they look pretty good but to me a ferret is a ferret, not looking for a show animal I'd want to show off to earn awards for because someone thinks it looks good or has good structure and bloodline.

Also, its took me some courage to even decide on having one as I did once and it barely lasted a few months, one of those cheap ones that was obviously from a bad litter. He was reasonably healthy but gained some sort of illness that apparently caused liquid in his lungs, never heard of this myself but thats what the PDSA said after performing autopsy on him. Either way it really broke my heart but I'll always love ferrets and still wish to own one as a pet. Honestly I'd rather get one sooner than later else I may just end up changing my mind again as I felt slightly responsable regarding my previous as I didn't realise he wasn't well, I thought he was just being a pain when he no longer liked to do energetic things like running up and down the stairs like a crazy fool.. lol :-/


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

These are some of the ferrets I've bred last year and this year








































































Asking price for next year will be roughly be ranging between £15-25. I'll be putting my darkest jill and my silver mitt to my dark blaze boy so will be expecting dark colours and possibly with mitts and other markings. I haven't decided on who else I'm breeding from yet but I know that those two matings will be done for definite.

And liquid in lungs sounds like either possible pneumonia or wet FIP which isn't a common so can't really tell you what caused the liquid in his lungs. And it's not your fault you had a bad experience in the past with your first ferret, most ferrets hide their illnesses extremely well and even when they're in pain they don't always indicate it either so there's quite a few people that don't pick up on it. And sorry you lost him so early on after getting him


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Ok now ya just taunting me, those are adorable lol  Also, if ya serious about perhaps £15 then I may be inclined to consider one, however, I'd hopefully have one of my own bundle of joys by then lol. You do have some nice looking ones though. As for Blaze? they normally look interesting I'll give em that but the almost all black intrigued me more.

I guess I really shouldn't tell people a price range I'm ok with as I've made that mistake before with other pets but I'm guessing £10-£25 is a reasonable asking price for a ferret these days? I've always known em to be cheap back in the day so I found it a little surprising, although I've also learned that if they are cheap, ie £5, then sometimes its because the breeder doesn't care about them as much.


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi, just an update on what ferret rescues I've tried so far:

Ashfield Ferret Hotel: none
East Midlands Ferret Rescue, Lyn Taylor: does not answer the phone.
Radcliffe RSPCA: "Extention disabled, goodbye" when pressing any number from the automated service.
Ferret Haven: No longer running.
Animal pest control, Adrian: None
Fuzzy Ferret Rescue: Does not exist
Ferret Hutch Rescue: site frozen.

As you can see I'm not having much look with that at all, don't suppose anyone can suggest any in Derby or Nottingham? to be honest I'm on the verge of simply giving up on this..


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Are there no ferret clubs or societies where people with a common interest get together. Ferret forums?


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Calvine said:


> Are there no ferret clubs or societies where people with a common interest get together. Ferret forums?


This *IS* a forum with ferret owners in it  There are others but most of em are not pet owners but merely hunters and I'm not interested on those if I can avoid it, though majority of those who have them are generally hunters. Also yes, there's the Ashfield Ferret Club and they don't have any nore know anyone at present, got the same from the British Ferret Club. Of course I've done my homework and called around before even trying here..


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I meant a forum dedicated to ferrets. I wouldn't have thought it was that difficult to find them (but having never actually looked, I'm obviously wrong).


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Calvine said:


> I meant a forum dedicated to ferrets. I wouldn't have thought it was that difficult to find them (but having never actually looked, I'm obviously wrong).


You'd be surprised and there's no harm asking here since there's a section here for it, thats how I came across it via google for ferret forums.

Also, why should one go to a forum just dedicated to the animal they have or want? a pet's a pet, be it dog, cat, rabbit, guinea pig, hell even a horse and I own one of those and wouldn't touch half the so-called horse dedicated forums with a barge pole! infact same goes for reptiles since I own one of those too and have come across a I couple I'd stay well clear of.


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Yay! I think I may have got lucky and hit the jackpot! Just found a guy who is selling dark/black sable ferrets about an hour's drive from me which is what I was originally after, going to see them this weekend hopefully, wish me luck x3


----------



## Taishi (Sep 15, 2017)

Sweet! looks like I got one for free! not quite what I was after but its a polecat so I'm happy with that, female but eh.. I'll live with it some how lol.


----------

